# Portátil

## md5sum

Olá,

Brevemente irei comprar um portátil. O portátil vai ter exclusivamente Linux e vai ser Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Gostava que me dessem a vossa opinião sobre qual o melhor portátil para o efeito (do mercado português obviamente) até os 400cts.

Compaq, HP, Toshiba, outro? Estão contentes com os vossos? Recomendam alguma marca? ou pelo contrário?

Eu estou inclinado para este: http://telemedia.shopping.sapo.pt/shop/SearchResults.asp?ProdStock=2450-401

Alguém sabe se ele se dá bem com o Gentoo?

Muiito Obrigado.

----------

## humpback

Dos portáteis que já testei os que funcionaram melhor em linux foram os Fujitsu/siemens. O do meu pai só o touchscreen teve de ser configurado a unha (debian).

----------

## MetalGod

Penso k a marca em termos de hardware n conta muito....desde k contenha harware bem suportado em linux... como é o caso da nvidia geforce se pretendes jogar... uma placa de rede com um chipset conheçido (intel,realtek,3com e etc) uma placa de som (ac/97 que é comum nos laptops)... penso k isto já é meio caminho andado para um portatil bastante bem...   :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

As minhas experiências com 4 laptops que ja tive com linux é que o problema aparece no resto do hardware. Nos controladores pcmcia, nos irda's e nessas coisas assim.

Por isso é que aconcelhei fujitsu/siemens que penso que ja tem alguns modelos certificados para linux (alguem tem links sobre isto?)

----------

## AngusYoung

Olha, eu também irei comprar um notebook em breve. No momento minha escolha recai sobre um Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100. Estive dando uma olhada nas especificações do hardware, e *aparentemente* não irei ter problemas com isso (é a minha primeira experiência com notebooks + linux, por isso posso estar enganado).

----------

## pilla

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ é um bom recurso

nem sempre muito atualizado, porém dá para ter uma idéia boa do que espera a gente  :Smile: 

----------

## md5sum

Pois, já lá estive. Só que portáteis do mercado português por lá nem vê-los. Eu como não sou muito abastado queria ter a certeza que ao empregar o meu rico dinheirinho não me arrependo.

Mas não creio que me deixem andar a instalar Linux nos portáteis a ver se ele funga ou não   :Sad:  . Fiz essa pergunta uma vez e o dono da loja ficou a olhar para mim de lado como se eu fosse algum anormal... ou não tivesse direito a ter a certeza do que aquilo que compro me satisfaz. Enfim, mentalidades portuguesas. O ideal era algum de voz de me dizer: Tenho X modelo e tá tudo a bulir. Vou aguardando  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos

----------

## pilla

Podes tambem gravar um CD de knoppix e levar para testar na loja. Vai ser divertido ver a cara do vendedor  :Smile: 

----------

## md5sum

O Knoppix garante a compatibilidade com o Gentoo?

Por exemplo, quando arrancamos por CD para instalar uma distro... o aspecto gráfico é sempre excelente... o pior é depois... caso a placa gráfica não seja suportada...

No Knoppix isso é assegurado? Se me disserem que sim não chateio mais ninguém. Não estava a considerar essa possibilidade pela razão que acabei de apresentar. Tenho medo que corra tudo muito bonitinho e depois...

Obrigado

----------

## PT_LAmb

Basicamente, se funcionar no knoppix, funciona tambem com qualquer distribuiçao GNU/Linux, com mais ou menos problemas na configuraçao.

O knoppix e' conhecido por detectar e configurar a maioria do hardware logo no arranque. E' nessa tecnologia que os GameCDs da GentooGames se baseam (pelo que li algures, espero nao me estar a enganar).

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## spirinaites

O meu pai tem um portatil igual a esse Toshiba 2450-401. Andei com ele durante cerca de uma semana e instalei-lhe gentoo com apenas 2 problemas, ter que usar o lilo em vez do grub devido a problemas com a placa grafica on-board, e ter que usar um kernel sem suporte para acpi (deixava-me a carga do sistema a 100% constantes com um zombie chamado kacpi ou algo do genero). 

Não cheguei a testar nenhuma placa pcmcia nem os infra-vermelhos por isso não sei se haverá problemas, a placa de som ficou a funcionar com alsa sem problemas.

----------

## RoadRunner

Os Asus estão bem mais baratos agora e são bastante linux friendly. O meu, se bem que antigo, funciona tudo excepto aceleração gráfica por ser uma S3 savage e o modem sinceramente nem experimentei. De resto não tenho qualquer tipo de problemas. Os Asus mais recentes conheço quem os tem e tb não tem problemas com linux. O meu pai tem um toshiba dos mais baratos já com um ano e sinceramente não recomendo por causa da gráfica (trident) que torna o sistema mais do que lento. 

Uma nota para o suporte técnico, na Asus não tenho razões de queixa, a não ser 6 meses à espera de um disco duro, mas a culpa foi minha por querer um disco de 60, se na altura tivesse aceitado um de 20 era no dia seguinte. Fui uma vez à criterium com um botão do rato meio pifado e repararam na hora, nem me pediram factura nem papel de garantia. não paguei nada.

Outra nota para o material, por exemplo o meu asus tem os plasticos a rachar nalguns sitios, a longo prazo (2 anos no meu) começaram a aparecer rachadelas. Mas mesmo assim eles trocam-me o chassis desde que dentro da garantia. Alguns sattelite Pro e Compaqs com aplicações de cinza podem com o tempo mudar de cor devido à utilização. Nos compaq, as grelhas das colunas que ficam em contacto com as maos podem enferujar.

Em geral, tenta saber o melhor possível as especificações do equipamento e verifica a compatibilidade com linux.

----------

## BrainMaster

eu tenho um compaq 1525 e infelizmente nao consigo porlhe o gentoo... o boot a partir do cd crasha a meio com uma msg (q agora n me lembro, mas axo que tinha qq coisa haver com partiçoes)! o mm acontece com varios outros cd's de boot de outras distribuiçoes, a unica ate hoje que consegui instalar foi o slackware 8.1, o cd de boot do slackware 9 ja n funciona! Fiquei realmente frustado com isto, agora ja me habituei...

PS: entre varias coisas, ja apaguei e recriei as partiçoes, por isso o problema deve ser mm incompatibilidade d hardware penso eu

----------

## lmpinto

 *spirinaites wrote:*   

> O meu pai tem um portatil igual a esse Toshiba 2450-401. Andei com ele durante cerca de uma semana e instalei-lhe gentoo com apenas 2 problemas, ter que usar o lilo em vez do grub devido a problemas com a placa grafica on-board, e ter que usar um kernel sem suporte para acpi (deixava-me a carga do sistema a 100% constantes com um zombie chamado kacpi ou algo do genero). 
> 
> Não cheguei a testar nenhuma placa pcmcia nem os infra-vermelhos por isso não sei se haverá problemas, a placa de som ficou a funcionar com alsa sem problemas.

 

Tenho um Toshiba 1410-304. Já teve debian e agora gentoo, sem problemas de maior. Aconteceu-me também o que referes do acpi, mas em versoes antigas do kernel. Da última vez que experimentei já não tive esse problema, mas deixei de usar o acpi porque não conseguia mudar a velocidade do processador com o toshset, o que faz com que a minha autonomia sofra consideravelmente. 

Quanto ao IR, das poucas vezes que consegui po-lo a funcionar só funcionava uma vez - tipo faço um sync com o palm, e só no próximo reboot é que funciona outra vez... Quanto ao modem ainda não experimentei...

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Tenho um Toshiba 1410-304. Já teve debian e agora gentoo, sem problemas de maior.

 

Aquele problema estranho com o glx já tá resolvido com as ultimas versões dos drivers da nvidia? Os jogos já não freezam?

----------

## lmpinto

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*   Tenho um Toshiba 1410-304. Já teve debian e agora gentoo, sem problemas de maior. 
> 
> Aquele problema estranho com o glx já tá resolvido com as ultimas versões dos drivers da nvidia? Os jogos já não freezam?

 

Não sei - até ao fim do estágio também não estou muito preocupado com isso. E como depois conto começar a investir a sério no GTA3 e no Vice City, tb não estou muito preocupado. 

Como é que configuraste o touchscreen do fujitsu?

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Como é que configuraste o touchscreen do fujitsu?

 

Basicamente substitui o driver de input do rato do x por uma versão que suporta o touchscreen.

Ainda falta calibrar aquilo melhor (tem um desvio de cerca de 3 mm), mas isso é facil de fazer.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *BrainMaster wrote:*   

> eu tenho um compaq 1525 e infelizmente nao consigo porlhe o gentoo... o boot a partir do cd crasha a meio com uma msg (q agora n me lembro, mas axo que tinha qq coisa haver com partiçoes)! o mm acontece com varios outros cd's de boot de outras distribuiçoes, a unica ate hoje que consegui instalar foi o slackware 8.1, o cd de boot do slackware 9 ja n funciona! Fiquei realmente frustado com isto, agora ja me habituei...
> 
> PS: entre varias coisas, ja apaguei e recriei as partiçoes, por isso o problema deve ser mm incompatibilidade d hardware penso eu

 

Chegaste a tentar instalar o slack numa partiçao pequena (200MBs) e tentar numa outra partiçao instalar o gentoo? Depois podes utilizar a do slack como boot.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

 *md5sum wrote:*   

> Pois, já lá estive. Só que portáteis do mercado português por lá nem vê-los. Eu como não sou muito abastado queria ter a certeza que ao empregar o meu rico dinheirinho não me arrependo.
> 
> Mas não creio que me deixem andar a instalar Linux nos portáteis a ver se ele funga ou não   . Fiz essa pergunta uma vez e o dono da loja ficou a olhar para mim de lado como se eu fosse algum anormal... ou não tivesse direito a ter a certeza do que aquilo que compro me satisfaz. Enfim, mentalidades portuguesas. O ideal era algum de voz de me dizer: Tenho X modelo e tá tudo a bulir. Vou aguardando 
> 
> Cumprimentos

 

Podes sempre pegar num game cd ou mesmo um live cd e testar com isso, não é tudo, mas sempre podes ter uma ideia, sem ter que instalar nada no disco.

Penso que com isso ele não se importa...

----------

## DataShark

Toshiba 51xx (o meu actual) ... 

... e Dell (M6O) - o meu futuro no fim do mês  :Smile: 

----------

## mvc

tenho um toshiba satellite pro 4340 e não me estou a lembrar de nada que não funcione. O site da toshiba não oferece directamente suporte ao linux mas tem montes de especificações sobre o hardware que vem nos laptops, o que dá um jeitão para configurar as coisas.

marco

----------

## gmichels

tenho um hp ze4430us, tive alguns problemas mas esta quase tudo funcionando, desde acpi e powernow ate wireless lan.

so o modem que nao funciona pois uso 2.6 e o driver é comercial. de resto ate dri com radeon U1 ta funcionando (450 fps no glxgears, nao eh muito mas eh melhor que nada hehe)

----------

## gggm

 *BrainMaster wrote:*   

> eu tenho um compaq 1525 e infelizmente nao consigo porlhe o gentoo... o boot a partir do cd crasha a meio com uma msg (q agora n me lembro, mas axo que tinha qq coisa haver com partiçoes)! o mm acontece com varios outros cd's de boot de outras distribuiçoes, a unica ate hoje que consegui instalar foi o slackware 8.1, o cd de boot do slackware 9 ja n funciona! Fiquei realmente frustado com isto, agora ja me habituei...
> 
> PS: entre varias coisas, ja apaguei e recriei as partiçoes, por isso o problema deve ser mm incompatibilidade d hardware penso eu

 

Viva!

Não sei se entretanto já resolveste o problema, mas aqui fica uma possível solução:

tens 2 alternativas:

-  uma é intalares o gentoo apartir do slackware, apenas com uma shell com chroot para a partição que vais instalar o gentoo, já com o respectivo ficheiro do stage que queiras recomeçar a instalação, tens que fazer tambem para essa directoria o mount com a opção de bind, do /dev e /proc.

eu fiz isto recentemente, passei de slackware para gentoo e como não queria deixar estar a trabalhar normalmente enquanto o gentoo se ia instalando, fiz a instalação toda desta forma, segunido o toturial que está na página do gentoo. E como tenho o /home numa partição aparte, a mudança foi quase transparente em termos de utilização normal.

- outra opção que tens,  se quiseres instalar apartir do cd do gentoo, agora vou especular porque não sei ao certo qual foi o problema que tiveste, é frequente os portateis crasharem com os kernels que vêm com os cds de instalação das distros, já me falaram numa possível solução para isso, que era desactivar, acho que o suporte pcmcia é que dava problemas. Mas se for possível o melhor mesmo é desactivar tudo o que for deteções automáticas de hardware.

----------

## fernandotcl

Tive uma experiência interessante com portáteis esse fim de semana. Meu cunhado comprou um ECS A901, um modelo barato de portátil, que a própia ECS não chama de notebook, e sim de desknote. Ele é um portátil mais barato, porque usa memória convencional de dektops (SDRAM), e a bateria é externa. Tem 128mB de RAM compartilhada com a placa de vídeo de 64mB, é um Celeron 1.4gHz.

Ele levou o A901 para eu dar uma olhada. Eu estava resolvendo alguns problemas no Windows dele e tive uma idéia: mostrar o Kurumim (para os portugueses que não o conhecem, é uma distro brasileira em live-cd) para ele. Eu achava que ia ter diversos problemas de compatibilidade, já que não é um modelo popular, apesar de seu preço, e também devido ao seu preço pode conter peças de menor qualidade. Fui surpreendido. O Kurumim rodou perfeitamente, auto-detectou tudo. Além disso, junto com o portátil vem um CD de uma distro chamada Thiz Linux, numa versão especial para o desknote. Se rodou Kurumim e Thiz Linux, deve rodar Gentoo sem maiores problemas também.

----------

## vega

Estas maquinas da ECS sao o bicho! Eu tenho um modelo A-928, mais avancado do que o A-901 e ja rodei nele o Slack, RedHat, Kurumin e agora acabei de fazer minha primeira instalacao do Gentoo (Stage 3).

A maquina esta com o desempenho muito melhor do que com outras distros, vale a pena! 

E uma dica: se quiser um Desknote olhe este site:

www.meganote.com.br

----------

## Sepher

Bem o meu é um Asus L3S, se keres ke te diga, n puz tudo operacional pq certas coisas não uso no dia-a-dia! MAs posso-te informar que um colega meu tem um, e tem tudo operacional, irda, saida de tc, pcmcia.... sei lá... tudo! (ah e como dixe o RoadRunner, sinceramente n experimentei o modem!)

cheers

----------

## NatuNobilis

Eu também estou procurando desesperadamente um notebook pra mim. Vai rodar só Gentoo.

Mas eu tenho uma séria dúvida: aqui no Rio de Janeiro, só encontro notebooks com os chipsets ATI IGP320 (para AMD) ou ATI IGP320M (tb para AMD) e ATI IGP340 (para Intel).

Então, eu vejo 2 fontes de problemas:

- AGPGART com o chipset da ATI

- Vídeo (ATI Mobility Radeon U1 ou M6, dependendo do notebook)

Andei lendo aqui pelo fórum que os chipsets ATI IGP não têm bom suporte no Linux (em relação ao AGPGART), mas esses tópicos são todos bastante antigos, da época do kernel 2.4 ou 2.5.

E também li sobre problemas no módulo radeon do kernel, que muitas vezes não funciona. Nesses tópicos o pessoal fala pra não instalar o módulo radeon do kernel, e pra instalar o xfree-drm, e não dar emerge ati-drivers...

Eu estou MUITO confuso.   :Sad:   :Question: 

Não quero ter mais dor de cabeça do que prazer com essa maquininha.

Eu imagino que essas informações que eu estou procurando já estejam disponíveis no fórum, mas a péssima ferramenta de busca não me permite encontrá-las. E além disso, tem o ATI Radeon Sticky, que tem 60 páginas, o que não ajuda muito, pelo menos em relação a notebooks (leia-se, ATI IGP).

Abraços a todos, e agradeço desde já.

NatuNobilis

----------

## gmichels

O meu tem 320M e consegui aceleracao usando XFree 4.3.99.16 (patched) e o modulo radeon direto do kernel (tambem patched).

Esse site foi de extrema valia no caso da radeon, pois o notebook dele é praticamente igual ao meu e lá tem um patch all-in-one, que arruma cpufreq e radeon, alem de ter um ebuild pro xfree 4.3.99.16 ja com os patches necessarios.

Pra ser sincero, a aceleracao 3d fica tao fraquinha (400 fps no glxgears) que as vezes nem compensa... O driver da radeon ainda esta muito imaturo e a performance no windows é bem melhor, mas pelo menos funciona.

----------

## Enderson

Eu tenho uma ATI IGP 320M, realmente o suporte não lá dos melhores,

muita dor de cabeça pra cnsguir aceleração 3D.

Mas hoje já da pra fazer o seguinte, mm-sources já vem com patches pra ela,

nem precisa usar os modules o kernel que vem no xfree, e o xfree uso a versão

4.3.99.16 como o amigo acima falou.

O notebook é um HP compaq nx9004

Só isso. Pelo menos consigo jogar Quake3  :Smile: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

Muito obrigado, amigos. Mas eu acho que vou ter que dispensar esse ATI IGP. Muitos problemas.

Estou agora com o seguinte problema. Eliminando todos os notebooks acessíveis com ATI IGP, restam-me:

- Toshiba P10-S429 - Pentium 4 (não sei se é Mobile! Se alguém souber, favor me informar) 2.66 GHz com chipset intel 865pe (alguém já viu esse chipset em notebooks??) e vídeo GeForce FX

- Toshiba A35-S159 - Pentium 4-M 2.3 GHz com chipset intel 852GME e vídeo intel

O modelo que eu gostaria é o primeiro. Mas eu acho que o processador dele não é pra notebooks, o que deve deixar a máquina MUITO quente e diminuir drasticamente a autonomia. Além disso, ele é pesado (3.62 kg).

Grande abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## NatuNobilis

Encontrei um excelente modelo, e pretendo comprá-lo assim que for possível.

A quem interessar

Toshiba A45-S150

P4-M 2.4GHz (FSB 533), intel 852GME, HD 60GB, 512MB RAM, 15" XGA.

~3,5 kg, duração da bateria ~4h

Por essas especificações, deve ser totalmente compatível com Linux. Viva! Finalmente encontrei!  :Smile: 

Grande abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## Enderson

Aconselho dar uma verificada antes em alguns sites que mostram quais notebooks

já tem Linux e os problemas enfrentados.

 :Arrow:  http://www.tuxmobil.org

 :Arrow:  http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/

Estes são alguns que eu visitei para por pra funcionar o meu hp compaq nx9005

----------

## NatuNobilis

Muito obrigado, Enderson. Já visitei e já vi que tanto o chipset (intel 852GME) quanto o vídeo (intel, integrado à placa-mãe), quanto o "cpu throtling", quanto à placa de rede e até o modem são compatíveis.

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, e um especial ao Enderson que respondeu as minhas perguntas mais chatas por e-mail.

NatuNobilis

----------

## AngusYoung

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Encontrei um excelente modelo, e pretendo comprá-lo assim que for possível.
> 
> A quem interessar
> 
> Toshiba A45-S150
> ...

 

Excelente escolha NatuNobilis. A propósito, essa placa de vídeo é compátivel com DRI, logo você poderá usar aceleração 3D  :Smile: 

----------

## NatuNobilis

Muito obrigado. Aliás, me desculpe, eu tinha esquecido de agradecer a você também, Angus. Muito obrigado mais uma vez.

Abração.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Muito obrigado. Aliás, me desculpe, eu tinha esquecido de agradecer a você também, Angus. Muito obrigado mais uma vez.
> 
> Abração.

 

Disponha ... estamos aí pra isso  :Smile: 

----------

## Enderson

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Muito obrigado, Enderson. Já visitei e já vi que tanto o chipset (intel 852GME) quanto o vídeo (intel, integrado à placa-mãe), quanto o "cpu throtling", quanto à placa de rede e até o modem são compatíveis.
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, e um especial ao Enderson que respondeu as minhas perguntas mais chatas por e-mail.
> 
> NatuNobilis

 

Terei que pagar pra ver meu modem funcionando com o kernel 2.6  :Sad: 

Que pena, e um Conexant miserável.

as o resto pega legal, com alguns patches no kenel, as teclas de volume e aquelas teclas

famosas da compaq Mail, Internet, Search, i, Lock algumas funcionam.

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

> Encontrei um excelente modelo, e pretendo comprá-lo assim que for possível.
> 
> A quem interessar
> 
> Toshiba A45-S150
> ...

 

Quem achou que estava bom demais levanta a mão!!!

 :Crying or Very sad:  É, amigos, estava bom demais. A maldita loja não tem mais o notebook, e nem tem previsão de tê-lo novamente. Cretinos...

A escolha agora recairia sobre uma máquina bastante semelhante, mas que vem com uma usina: um P4-M 2.8! Obviamente, o preço também fica totalmente inflado, chegando a ~6.500 reais!!! Infelizmente ficou bem acima das minhas possibilidades. Vou adiar minha aquisição.

É tão triste ver indo para o buraco uma coisa que você estava certo que ia conseguir...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Um triste abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## AngusYoung

 *NatuNobilis wrote:*   

>  *NatuNobilis wrote:*   Encontrei um excelente modelo, e pretendo comprá-lo assim que for possível.
> 
> A quem interessar
> 
> Toshiba A45-S150
> ...

 

Poxa, que pena ... mas aí, não tem como comprar em outra loja não?

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Poxa, que pena ... mas aí, não tem como comprar em outra loja não?

 

Infelizmente aquela era a única loja que oferecia esse modelo.

É, 1 hora depois da notícia, e já estou me acostumando com a idéia de esperar mais alguns meses pra ter um notebook bom, linux-friendly, e a preços terráqueos.

Grande abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## NatuNobilis

Desisti de esperar preços mais em conta. Usei a herança da vovó  :Smile: 

Já chegou na loja, e hoje chega aqui em casa.

Toshiba A45-S250.

Novamente um grande abraço a todos que me ajudaram.

NatuNobilis

----------

## Phk

Eu tenho um Siemens-Fujitsu, P4 2.5Ghz,  com o gentoo a bombar...

Nao acredito que alguém tenha problemas sérios a instalar gentoo em portateis, SE, estes tiverem chipsets conhecidos (Placa gráfica ATI ou nVidia, placa de som SiS ou sup)

[]'s

----------

